# Brescia 44 cal need help!!!!



## tomtlb66 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, I know nothing about blackpowder, I have a chance to get a 44 cal Brescia us Army at a great deal. The problem is I know nothing about them please help


----------



## Flintrock (Dec 16, 2011)

My guess is that this is a  replica44 cal  blackpower army revolver made in Brascia Italy  by a (company you didnt mention )and you want to know how much it is worth what load to use .
This correct  ?
.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry about that, I just want to know how to use it, load it, and the ammo.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 17, 2011)

Well.. without touching that revolver it is kinda hard to say exactly what you need. Many of them have undersized chambers compared to barrel bore.

In any event you will need either .451 or .454 round ball. You can find them at Bass Pro or order them from Dixie Gun Works or track of the Wolf or you could make a trip to Deer Creek over in Marietta.

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_99_311_312&osCsid=3e283e56b1db3bfb7582707ebaf1e434

I prefer true black powder (FFFg) but the Pyrodex you find at the local Wally World does ok or you can try the Triple 7 in powder form. Would be better if they carried Pyrodex P (made for pistols).

You are going to need a measure. I use this one. You can pick something similar up at Wally World.

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/produc...=3776&osCsid=3e283e56b1db3bfb7582707ebaf1e434

I'd start with about 20 grains of powder... unless the revolver in question is a brass framed one in which case I would back off 5 grains and never shoot more than 20. Consistency in how you pour the powder makes for better/consistent accuracy.

I use over powder wads but you can also just use grease over the ball (crisco works fine but is messy, actually it aint all bad since it keeps the fouling soft and makes for easier cleaning).

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/produc...=3561&osCsid=3e283e56b1db3bfb7582707ebaf1e434

I clean mine in the kitchen sink with warm water and Dawn, then I rub em vigorously with TC Bore Butter to prevent rusting. When I put em back together I leave a generous amount of bore butter on the cylinder pivot rod. Be careful with the screw driver as you dont wont to mar up the screws and they do not have to be tightened down by Magilla Gorilla.

When I go to shoot I dry the bore and the cylinder bores real well then pop a couple of caps in each chamber. You can generally tell by the sound if they are clean..

Measure out the powder I want then pour it into a chamber, place a wad over the powder then a ball then using the rammer on the revolver I ram it home. Ya don't need to stand on the rammer but you do want to make sure the ball is down below the surface of the cylinder and rammed onto the powder firmly (IF you are using a light load you can use grits or cream of wheat as a filler to bring the ball up close to the surface for best accuracy). You will notice that you shaved off a ring of lead when ramming the ball home. IF the ring isn't complete it might be because you are using a small ball and you might want to move up in size. (my sons 1858 needs .454 ball and my Ruger Old Army wants .457 ball) The ball needs to be tight in the chamber since that prevents a chain fire (chain fire is where more than one chamber fires at once). Repeat for each chamber...

IF you dont use a wad then after you have loaded the cylinder put some grease over each and every ball. This apparently helps to prevent chain fire and it helps to keep the fouling soft plus it lubes the projectile. After you have the cylinder loaded and the grease applied then place the caps on the nipples. (you might want a nipple pick to keep them clear)

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/default.php?cPath=22_100_356&osCsid=3e283e56b1db3bfb7582707ebaf1e434

These are single action revolvers and as such they can fire if dropped if the hammer is on a loaded/capped chamber. As such IF you are not actualy at the range and going to fire it right away you are best off to only load five chambers and keep the hammer down on the empty one.

Best thing you could do is find someone close who shoots cap n ball revolvers to shoot with you the first time or two. I'm willing to travel to help a first timer..


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 17, 2011)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Well.. without touching that revolver it is kinda hard to say exactly what you need. Many of them have undersized chambers compared to barrel bore.
> 
> In any event you will need either .451 or .454 round ball. You can find them at Bass Pro or order them from Dixie Gun Works or track of the Wolf or you could make a trip to Deer Creek over in Marietta.
> 
> ...



All good advise! You can't go far wrong if you follow this.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate it very much


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 17, 2011)

Brescia means it's most likely a Pietta. If so, here's everything you need (The first page is blank):
http://www.pietta.it/pdf/Manuale_Avancarica_ENG.pdf

My son is getting the Pietta 1858 Remington New Model Army .44 "Texas" for Christmas. I got a wicked deal on a "used" unfired one.
You'll get a lot of advice. I say the best advice to start with comes from the manufacturer.
My son is also getting the same powder measure Fishfyer has, and the same wadding from Dixie Gun Works. I've talked to a couple of my cousins that have this gun. One gun is fine with .451 round ball, both handle .454 with no problem. We'll start with .454 since that's what's in the book. Being a brass frame, we'll start with 12 grains of powder. Book max is 15 grains. Don't know yet if it will be Pyrodex P or FFFg. Both are hard to find in Carrollton.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 2, 2012)

I use FFFg Black Powder and 22 grains for my Pietta 44 cal, the book that came with mine says it can safely fire up to 35, but I found 22 to be sufficient...just to say and let you know


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 3, 2012)

Bobby38ark said:


> I use FFFg Black Powder and 22 grains for my Pietta 44 cal, the book that came with mine says it can safely fire up to 35, but I found 22 to be sufficient...just to say and let you know



Which revolver do you have?
The only one I see in the chart that uses 35 grains is the 20 guage in the Le Mat and that's FFg.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 3, 2012)

More than likely it is an older one. I would swear that my manual said 35 grains as well... but that was a revolver I purchased back in  '79 or '80.

I didn't get a manual with the one I purchased in the last couple of years...


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 4, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> More than likely it is an older one. I would swear that my manual said 35 grains as well... but that was a revolver I purchased back in  '79 or '80.
> 
> I didn't get a manual with the one I purchased in the last couple of years...



It's possible. I'm just curious if it's steel frame. My son's  is a brass frame. With 15 grains and felt wadding we could probably put paint balls in these and it would hurt less than the CO2!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine was a brass framed open top coltish clone.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 4, 2012)

*12-15 grains but 35 max*

I have a new Pietta .44 cal that I received for Christmas and on page 18 of the manual that came with it says, suggested ball size is .454 with 12-15 grains. The Maximum grain should be no more than 35 and that if you are using Pyrodex no more than 28 grains.  But if you download the manual from the website, it tells you to use 12-15 grains.  Like I said, I use somewhere between 22-25 and still get a good shot.


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the one we have


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, same as mine, except mine is a Pietta, made in Italy, same exact pistol though and I fired 22 grains through it today with no problems other than bullet drop, going to move up to 25-27 tomorrow and maybe more to see how it goes....


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 5, 2012)

Bobby38ark said:


> Yes, same as mine, except mine is a Pietta, made in Italy, same exact pistol though and I fired 22 grains through it today with no problems other than bullet drop, going to move up to 25-27 tomorrow and maybe more to see how it goes....



Then you and my son have the same gun. Since I bought his "used" we didn't get a manual. We have to go with the one I found on line and posted a link to, unless we locate more accurate information. I would consider 20 or 22 grains. But with the brass frame, 35 sounds like a bit much. I usually shoot 60 grains of FFg or PS in my .45 Hawken. I have gone down to 50 grains and it still has a fair push and is accurate at 75 yards.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 6, 2012)

I will see if I can scan the loading page and send it to you


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 6, 2012)

Cool.
The manual I have is in the post right above your first post in this thread.
I would come shoot with ya, but Stewart is a 5 hour hike by V-rod.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 6, 2012)

PM me your number and I will take a picture of it and send it to you, can't get my scanner to work


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 6, 2012)

Might have gotten it to scan, PM me your email or I will try attaching it.  Shot 30 and 32 today with no problem


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 6, 2012)

ok, I have it saved, as soon as I receive your email I will send you the minimum to maximum load chart


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 6, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 6, 2012)

Email sent, should help you out.


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 6, 2012)

Interesting. The manual I pulled off the internet doesn't even mention Pyrodex.
Nice to know we can put a little more pop behind it. Thanks.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Jan 6, 2012)

I pulled the manual off the internet to compare as well, most of it is the same, just a few items that are different, but enjoy it.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Mar 31, 2012)

Went out with blurred and double vision today and shot about 30 balls at 25 and 50 yards within a couple inches of each other with 25 and 30 today.  Also fired about 50 through the Ruger 9 mm. Sure have missed it.


----------

